# 55 gallon aquarium stand



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

So, I had a 55 gallon tank back home in the garage and they don't fit on the baker's racks, so I wanted to build a stand for it, that was also beefy enough if I ever made it another reef tank. I went off of these plans, but modified for a 55:










So I started out with limited wood working skills, no patience, etc. As you can see by the frame, I messed up while I was rushing in the rain outside, but I didn't want to mess with it, so it's just modified my way.



















As you can see, I wanted the 55 on top and then left out the middle brace in the front so I could fit four 10 verts under neath. Then added a subfloor so lights could be mounted on it for the bottom lighting, but not affect the 55 gallon



















Then I got some pine panels from home depot and covered the outside and inside.





































Then this is the area thats for the bottom lighting, it will be painted white for a little bit of reflection.










I am going to go pick out some molding to frame the entire thing as well as the front tomorrow, then I will either paint it or stain it, add a plywood top to cover the entire top, and I think it should be done. What do you think? $17 for the frame, $16 for the panels, screws, wavy cuts, a bit of sweat.... :twisted: 

Derek

Oh, and yea the 10 gallons are filthy, and the one has a false bottom for a horizontal style...


----------



## LittleDip (May 20, 2007)

I think it looks great!! You really make it look so easy!! Thank you for sharing.  

I have a 29g but no stand, and now adays these stands cost so much money!! I always wanted to make a stand but my tools are very limited, maybe I can find a local hardware store that rents tools here. 

What would be the cost for the wood to make a stand just curious vs buying one already made?


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Weel, here's the tab so far, a bit more detailed

10' long 4x4 treated post $10
Three 8' long 2x4s $6
Decking screws (tan) $free from room mate
Pine panel (4'x8') $16 (used all of it, save maybe a square foot)
OSB/particle board $free 
Plywood top $8 (I split a full sheet with my room mate, so it was cheaper)
1x2 Pine scrap to hold up OSB on top was free, anything would do.

So without stain and the molding, I am in $40, with some leftover plywood for another project. The molding will kill me, but definetly clean to up. Also white and black spray paint for light reflection and I am painting the bottom OSb black, but you will never see it.

I know a bought a stand last summer for my 72 bow front (reef tank) and after making this one and looking at that one, it makes me nervous that there's 1200 lbs on that stand and its not as strong as mine. And it was $160...black


----------



## LittleDip (May 20, 2007)

Not bad at all!! $40 bucks!  
Diggin that price a lot! Keep us posted on the project as well as some finished pictures.


----------



## topherlove (Jul 14, 2006)

looking good!!


----------



## cindre2000 (Dec 17, 2007)

Wow, that is so overbuilt, You could probably put 2-3 55g reef tanks on that thing.  

Why did you go with 4x4s rather than sticking two 2x4's together? Just curious.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Rather be overbuilt than underbuilt I guess. It was easy notching the 4x4s and provided a great base with jsut one piece of wood instead of me attaching 2x4s....and costed a bit more maybe? well two 2x4s per corner, so.......hell I don't know but it works and I could sleep on it filled with lead if I ever needed...


----------



## cindre2000 (Dec 17, 2007)

How did you notch the 4x4's?


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

set my circular saw to 1.5" depth and made like 10 cuts really close together (look like fish gills) on the two sides that were coming off at each end, then smacked it with a hammer and cleaned with a chisel.


----------



## bLue_reverie (Mar 2, 2008)

might I suggest diagonal bracing under the roof of the stand. may be subjected to tilt later on.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Was planning on using some mitered 2x4 scrap for a little triangulation.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Looks good!


----------



## bLue_reverie (Mar 2, 2008)

you're not going to add any decorative trimming are you?

I think it just looks sharp in that basic form as is and once painted, will put the focus on the vivs.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Yea, i am doing some sort of trim, th epictures don't show my cuts that are wavy and uneven pieces. I am looking at either simple 1x4s or something a little more.... elegant? :twisted:


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

I believe that Home Depot has plastic trimming that is really easy to attach, paint and looks good. I might be pretty cheap too. Just something to look into i guess...


----------

